

Nexus One (Google Phone) review - davidw
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/04/nexus-one-review

======
z8000
"Joshua, dude, I just want to go to lunch. Can you put the phone down now,
please?"

[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/01/nexus_...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/01/nexus_shot_main.jpg)

------
davidw
Ok, this one looks like it will work in Europe too, and will be, in some ways,
a good reference implementation for the immediate future. I want one:-)

